# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  REQUIERO 1,000 JABAS PLÁSTICAS COSECHERAS de 25 Kg  DE SEGUNDA.

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Apreciados amigosjabas de plástico.jpg  
Necesito comprar 1,000 jabas cosecheras de 25 Kg como en la foto, tienen que ser de segunda que estén en buen estado. Si alguien tiene para vender por favor comunicarse conmigo. Los quiero para Pucallpa. 
Sr. Fernando Zegarra Torres
Celular: 961036444, Rpm *6966195Temas similares: Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos jabas cosecheras de plastico jabas cosecheras Escolares del VRAE participarán en campaña de reciclaje de botellas plásticas Lanzan campaña escolar de reciclaje de botellas plásticas en los distritos del VRAE

----------

